# Not the best of luck



## mdmack (Mar 23, 2011)

Been a while since I posted here, last year my wife and I had a baby right before the fall run, so the boat stayed in storage and has not been pulled out until last weekend. Last weekend after that first cool morning I went and grabbed the boat cleaned it up, charged the batteries, put some fresh fuel in it and to my surprise it cranked on the first turn. Had to replace the trailer light wiring, which it really needed before I put it up anyway so no suprise there. Dad and I decided to go Friday night mainly to make sure everything was functioning like expected, but also hoping to get lucky and find a fish or 2. 

Launched in Chico, hit a few nearby shorelines and saw a whole lot of nothing. Weather was great so we decided to run down to Pickens mainly to see how the boat ran, motor ran great, but when we got there and turned the lights on we saw nothing but a few mullet. Did not see even an old bed. I know I was fishing too far south for the time of year, but I still hoped to see something. We stayed out about 2 hours total then packed it up. 

Summary:
1.) Boat ran great after not seeing daylight in a year and a half (its amazing what happens when you store one properly.) 

2.) Fishing SUCKED, but the tide, moon, and location were wrong so I guess I couldnt expect too much. 

Hoping to have more positive posts soon. Also if anyone is feeling generous and wants to DM me a general idea of how far North they are right now, I would not hate that.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey at least you got out there! I got my gigs all set up and just last night ordered what I needed from Amazon to put a couple wading lights together. Hoping to get out there and stomp around in the Gulf this weekend!


----------



## mdmack (Mar 23, 2011)

It was definitely nice to be on the water again.


----------



## bigtee (Jan 1, 2018)

Glad the boat ran well. I always drain my fuel when I store it and that seems to solve 90% of future problems. Regardless, successful first crank after a year and a half is an accomplishment of its own. So I'd say you had a good trip!

Hope to see some more pictures of flounder in the near future.


----------

